# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الجلوبيولين مستحضر جديد لعلاج الجدري المائي

## mohamed73

الجدري المائي هو مرض كان لا بد من ان  يصيب جميع الاطفال الصغار منذ قديم الازل وقليل من الاطفال الذين لم يصابوا  به في هذا الوقت من الزمان ، الجدري المائي هو مرض مناعي يسببه فيروس يسمي  الفيرسيلا زوستر Verceilla Zoster ولكن هذا المرض الذي كان قديماً منتشراً  بشكل كبير جداً اصبح الان نادراً ما يصيب الاطفال نتيجة ظهور اللقاحات  التي تحميهم من الاصابة به منذ الصغر ولكن لا يزال عدد قليل من الاطفال  يتعرضون له لاسباب مناعية وحالات مرضية معينة كما ان ذلك المرض معدي جداً  لمن لم يصابوا به من قبل ومن تلقوا اللقاحات ايضاً .* الجلوبيولين :*
 مؤخراً وافقت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء الاميركية FDA على عقار جديد  لعلاج الجدري المائي باعتباره علاج مناعي مقاوم للفيروس المتسبب في الجدري  المائي الفيرسيلا زوستر Verceilla Zoster ، حيث ان عقار الجلوبيولين يتمكن  من تخفيف اعراض المرض ومقاومة الفيروس اذا ما تم اعطاؤه للمصاب في الايام  الاربعة الاولي من الاصابة بالفيروس الفيرسيلا زوستر Verceilla Zoster . * مميزات الجلوبيولين :*   اوضحت الطبيبة كارين ميدثن وهى واحدة من المسئولين عن ادارة هيئة الغذاء  والدواء الاميركية FDA ان عقار الجلوبيولين يعتبر العقار الاول من نوعه في  قدرته على علاج مرض الجدري المائي بعد اصابة المريض بالفيروس الفيرسيلا  زوستر Verceilla Zoster ، والجدير بالذكر ان العقارات المتاحة في حالات  مصابين الجدري جميعها تعمل على تخفيف الاعراض فقط حتى تنتهي دورة حياة  الفيروس في الجسم ويتمكن الجسم من تكوين خلايا مناعية ضده والقضاء عليه  بينما عقار الجلوبيولين هو العقار الاول الذي يتم استخدامه للعلاج الحقيقي  من الفيروس ولذلك فإن هيئة الغذاء والدواء الاميركية وافقت على استخدامه  وصرحت بامكانية اعطاؤه للاطفال حديثي الولادة وصغار السن الذين لم تتجاوز  اعمارهم عام واحد كما صرحت به للبالغين الذين لديهم مناعة ضعيفة وكذلك  الذين لا يمتلكون مناعة ضد الفيروس الفيرسيلا زوستر Verceilla Zoster ، يجب  العلم ان ذلك الفيروس اذا اصاب الانسان فانه يسبب الجدري المائي في حالة  الاطفال بينما يسبب القوباء او ما يسمى بالهربس النطاقي والمشهور باسم  الحزام الناري وذلك مع البالغين . * الاعراض الجانبية :*
 لا توجد اعراض جانبية تدعو للقلق من استخدام عقار الجلوبيولين فهو آمن  تماماً وذلك ما جعل هيئة الغذاء والدواء FDA تصرح به لحديثي الولادة ومن  ليس لديهم مناعة ، وفي حالات قليلة تسبب عقار الجلوبيولين في بعض الصداع  واحمرار الجلد وتورمه في موضع الحقن وهذه الاعراض سرعان ما تختفي في غضون  ايام قليلة . * نصائح للتعامل مع الاطفال المصابين بالجدري المائي :* 
يجب على الابائ اتباع بعض التعليمات مع اطفالهم لتجنب التعرض لمشكلات اكبر ومن اهمها :  تجنب حك الجلد ولمس الندبات او النتوءات  البارزة لانها تسبب تقرحات والام عديدة للطفل وتزيد من التهاباتها وان كان  الطفل غير مدرك ذلك يجب تقليم اظافره ووضع الجوارب الناعمة في يده لمنعه  من حك الجلد بعنف .  يجب ان تعطي طفلك حمام ماء بارد مضاف اليه دقيق الشوفان او صودا الخبز المعروفة بالبيكربونات  استخدمي لطفلك لوشون مرطب للجلد باستمرار مثل لوشن الكالامين فهو فعال في ترطيب الجلد وتهدئة الحكة  استخدمي الادوية الخافضة للحرارة مثل الباراسيتامول والايبوبروفين واستشيري طبيبك في الانسب لطفلك  استخدمي لطفلك لوشين الكالامين عبر وضعه على بقع جدري الماء.  في حالة اصابة الطفل بحبوب في فمه عليكي اطعامه مأكولات لينة

----------

